
What angel investors aren't looking for - jmorin007
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/348626_schreter25.html
======
pg
Roughly correct, but the point about lack of financial expertise seems wrong.
I suspect plenty of the most successful founders can't read a balance sheet.
It's far more important to know how to build things people will love.

~~~
paul
It's a problem if they have no willingness to learn. If something is important
to the business, the founders should make an effort to understand it.

